# Coca Cola Cushing Oklahoma



## Cdonohew (Mar 27, 2010)

Found a bottle today embossed "OH MIN" coca cola bottling company Cushing, Oklahoma 1948. Does anyone know anything about "OH MIN"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 27, 2010)

Cdonohew ~

 Welcome to the club"

 You've captured my interest, but I am a little confused on the "OH MIN."  Can you post a photo of it, or perhaps explain in more detail where (which I am assuming by the 1948 date is a 6 oz hobbleskirt) this info is located? Side? Bottom? etc.

 Thanks a lot,

 SODAPOPBOB


----------



## Cdonohew (Mar 27, 2010)

It says 8 ounces the OH Min is slanted on the front. I don't know if you can quite see it in the pic. Thank for any help you can give me.


----------



## Cdonohew (Mar 27, 2010)

Here is another photo of the OH MIN bottle.


----------



## Cdonohew (Mar 27, 2010)

Now I think the 1948 is really a 0948 on the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 27, 2010)

Cdonohew ~

 Nice bottle, and one that I have never seen. It's definitely a "fruit flavor" bottle used by a Cushing, Oklahoma Coca Cola bottler. But it has all the earmarks of being a 1920s design. Most soda bottles in the 1940s had already switched over to the painted labels (ACLs) by this time. Where on it does it say 1948?

 Thanks again,

 SPB


----------



## Cdonohew (Mar 27, 2010)

On the bottom of the bottle I think it actually is  0 or a 6 9481, my husband got out the magnifying glass.  We dug it up with a 1934 license tag. 

 Thanks for your help.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks. 

 Those numbers are probably mold and/or bottling designations. I'm sure it's from either the mid to late 1920s or early 1930s, and is a fruit flavor bottle. But other than that, this one has me stumped! Maybe someone else will come up with something more substantial. In the meantime, please bare in mind there were literally hundreds of this type of bottle being produced at the time, and can be a real challenge to properly identify. About the only thing I came up with was the word "Ohmin," which appears to be a Choctaw Native American word. I know the Choctaw were located in Oklahoma, but other than that I don't know what the word means, or for certain if it's actually a for-real Choctaw word.

 If I come up with anything else to "confuse" you with, I'm pretty good at the sort of thing and won't hesitate to let you know. LOL

 Thanks for sharing. I'm sure someone will recognize it soon.

 SPB


----------



## Cdonohew (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks so much for your help. I will check out the Choctaw connection. Cushing is really in the Creek Nation so maybe I'll try there also. Thank you again for your time. Hope to discover more about this bottle and will continue digging in the area for more.


----------



## Oklabottles (Mar 31, 2010)

Roy mize forum member SodaPop would know exactly what you need to know I have never seen this one I live only 40 miles from cushing and have seen a handfull of other art deco bottles from there such as crush,nu-icy,squeeze, ect. some Oklahoma decoscan be very valuable to local colectors and some worthless depends more on the collectors than the bottle itself but soda pop would know.


----------



## Cdonohew (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I am also in Ok I dug the bottle up in Pawnee County. If you have further info please share with me. I am doing further research on the bottle. You are right it only worth as much as someone is willing to pay. Thanks again.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 31, 2010)

I realize the image below is not your "exact" bottle. But while searching through some of my Top-Secret files I came across it, and thought it was "similar" enough to be worth sharing. The file I'm referring to has dozens of such patent designs on Deco/Designer bottles from 1910 thru 1950. But this was the only one that was even remotely similar and had the angled ribbon design across the front. It is a "Root" bottle from 1924. I'm not sure how much this will help, but hopefully it is a step in the right direction. Your OH-MIN bottle has captured my attention, and I would really like to see it get identified, etc.

 By the way ... 

 Are the letters seperated like this? .......... OH MIN
 Or one word like this? ............................OHMIN
 Or with a dash like this? .........................OH-MIN

 I can't quite tell from the photos.

 Thanks again,

 SPB


----------



## Cdonohew (Mar 31, 2010)

That is very much like the bottle but this one is nubby (sorry I don't know the term) the vertical lines aren't there. It is embossed in the Ribbon OH MIN.

 I emailed Great Plaines Coca Cola they bought the Cushing Coca Cola bottling Co. in the 70's but he did not now anything about it.  He encouraged me to go to Cushing library to look in the local newspapers of the time. I will do this when I can find the time because I too am intrigued by the name and why it was called OH MIN.

  Thank you for your interest and knowledge, I have learned alot about pop bottles!!!

 Thanks again,
 Cyndi Donohew



  Coca Cola Cushing Oklahoma - 3/27/2010 4:22:06 PM    


 Cdonohew
 New Member






 Posts: 7
 Joined: 3/27/2010 
 Status: online  Found a bottle today embossed "OH MIN" coca cola bottling company Cushing, Oklahoma 1948. Does anyone know anything about "OH MIN" 
  Post #: 1 [/quote]


----------



## Cdonohew (Mar 31, 2010)

I was wrong the vertical lines are there but they glass is nubby rather than smooth.


----------



## celerycola (Mar 31, 2010)

That Design Patent drawing is for the JULEP bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 31, 2010)

Good job agent # 008 ... You're 100% correct!

 I couldn't find a readily available image of the Julep bottle, but I did find the link below showing an old sign with an image of the bottle on it. Once you open the link, click around for larger images.

http://www.goantiques.com/detail,vintage-strawberry-julep,2269981.html

 Cdonohew ~ 

 I apologize for what appears to be a highjacking of your thread. This is not my intent, but I have learned from previous detective work that "The process of elimination" will often times turn up something.

 Also, I have sent several e-mail inquiries to other agents in the field, and hopefully will hear back from one of them soon. In the meantime, I will try to focus on the bottle in question, and refrain from getting too far afield. (At least these types of post will keep your topic at the top of the list) ??? 

 Your soda bottle collecting buddy ...

 SPB ... Agent # 003


----------



## Cdonohew (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Bob, I looked at the Julep bottle and it is similar also. I will try to take better pics tomorrow.


----------



## Oklabottles (Apr 1, 2010)

Like I said talking to Roy mize would be your best bet,the library might have info on the bottling plant but not very likely to have info on individial bottles nor there price. Roy would know though, There is a book on pre 1920 Oklahoma bottles but not the ones produced after so the only way to find out anything on post 1920 oklahoma bottles is to find collectors in the state who are familar with them and Roy mize is the most knowlegeble on them considering has alot of them in his collection.


----------



## Oklabottles (Apr 1, 2010)

So you live in Pawnee I live in Kingfisher do you have any other Oklahoma bottles and do you collect them and are youa regular digger or did you just dig this by accident if your not familiar with oklahoma bottle collecting there are alot of diggers and collectors across the state most I know collect the older 1890s to 1910's bottlesbut there are quite a few who collect the later ones and there are thousands of different bottles from oklahoma and many different dumps, pre 1920s bottles from the state fetch from 10 dollars up to 2000 dollars most post 1920s bottles bring around 5 bucks but there are quite a few that bring in 20-100 and a couple that bring 200-1000.


----------



## Cdonohew (Apr 1, 2010)

I  don't live in Pawnee just happened to be digging in Pawnee County. Just dig for the fun of the find on old homestead that no one has lived on since the late 30's. I left a message with Roy Mize but have not heard back. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> That Design Patent drawing is for the JULEP bottle.


 






 The Julep bottle the above patent is for.


----------



## madman (Apr 1, 2010)

hey guys nice bottles!


----------



## Habitat (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Coca Cola Cushing Oklahoma*

I also just recently came across an Oh Min Bottle from Coca Cola Bottling Cushing OK in a estate settlement.I've been following with interest the original post on the same thing.  Hoping someone comes up with some information.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Coca Cola Cushing Oklahoma*

I had forgotten about this discussion but recently discovered that "*Oh Min*" was something that cartoon character Andy Gump used to say all of the time. I have traced it back to the early 1920s but not sure when Andy first uttered it. As near as I can determine it was Andy's way of saying "Oh Man." This particular example is from 1943 but with a little Googling you should be able to find hundreds of other examples.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Coca Cola Cushing Oklahoma*

Correction ... *"Min" *was the name of Andy Gump's wife and he was always saying "Oh, Min."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Coca Cola Cushing Oklahoma*

Here's a picture of Andy's wife Min on the cover of this 1924 book currently on eBay ... http://www.ebay.com/itm/1924-The-Gumps-Collected-Comic-Strip-Sidney-Smith-Cupples-Leon-Book-/291168556054?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43caff9416


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Coca Cola Cushing Oklahoma*

Min was a shortened nickname for Andy's wife "*Minerva*"


----------

